# Help me decide on Bianchi Infinito size



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

I currently ride a 56cm Specialized Roubaix expert. It has a zero setback post and 100mm stem and fits quite nicely.
I am looking to add an Infinito to the stable and am struggling to decide 55 or 57. I rode both this morning and the 55 seemed to feel better. Most at the BS thought the 57 was 'my size'.

I am 5'11" and seem to have short femurs and would need a zero setback on the 57 - but not the 55.
So - it seems like I'm in the middle. I plan to go back and re-ride for a longer time before making a final decision - but any Bianchi words of advice??


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

you should get whatever is more comfortable to you. I think the 57 is more like your roubaix by the geo numbers tho 

I am in the middle of 53 and 55 in bianchis. I have one in both sizes. one has a 90 cm stem and one has a 110. They both ride fine. the bike with 90 stem bars come close to my knees at times when out of the saddle. I wouldn't go any shorter than a 90cm stem. When I get another bianchi it will be a 53 most likely.


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

Yup - the 57 is close to the Roubaix. Good call - I need to get out and ride both for a little while. I would keep a 100 stem on the 55.


----------



## Hendley (Jun 18, 2008)

This may or may not help, but I recently bought an Infinito frameset, and my second choice was a Roubaix. At 6'2", I was looking at either the 58cm Roubaix or 61cm Infinito--in terms of stack and reach they are an almost identical fit.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm 6' and am on a 59 cm Infinito. Perfect fit for me.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*interesting*

am 5'9" and rode the 55.

thought it rode wonderfully!

it was a boat though in terms of fit.

i would definitely go with a 53cm for me.

imlo


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

I 'm 5'10'' and own a 55. It fits me well.


----------



## sbrown001 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 5'10" and found the 55 too small in its stock configuration -- I'd definitely need a 120mm stem, but the real issue for me was too little setback from the steeper ST angle. I might try a 57 for kicks.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

sbrown001 said:


> I'm 5'10" and found the 55 too small in its stock configuration -- I'd definitely need a 120mm stem, but the real issue for me was too little setback from the steeper ST angle. I might try a 57 for kicks.


Understandable, I have longer legs and a shorter torso.


----------



## Chazmore (Apr 17, 2010)

So what did you end up going with, the 55 or the 57? I'm 5' 10" w/32" inseam and feel like I'm in between sizes as well. I'm wondering if it makes sense to go with the 57 and shorten the stem, especially since an Ultegra is available during a LBS promotion next weekend at a deep discount. The 57 rode great but was more stretched out than I expected. There are no 55s nearby to test ride but looking at the geo chart, the 55 appears to be my size. Thanks for any insights on this.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

Like you , at 5'10 I have a 32 inch inseam. A 55 fits me and should fit you as well. The length of the top tube is also a little shorter on a 55 opposed to a 57. This brings the bars back a little closer reducing the reach.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

sbrown001 said:


> I'm 5'10" and found the 55 too small in its stock configuration -- I'd definitely need a 120mm stem, but the real issue for me was too little setback from the steeper ST angle. I might try a 57 for kicks.


I am 5'11" legs a shorter than body.

I was on a 55cm 928L, I needed a 120mm stem and a 32mm seatback seat post to make it fit. I allways felt the bike was small and that the bars were low for my liking, it had enough spacers though, I'd have to flip up the stem to make it fit right ( which I don't like ).

When I upgraded to the 928SL I picked a 57cm, it is setup with a 110mm stem and a 20mm seatpack seatpost and I feel it fits great.

I guess the Infinito would have similar fitting proportions

here you have pics of both. ( the 928L had temporarly a triple )


----------



## Chazmore (Apr 17, 2010)

Cruisinscoot said:


> Like you , at 5'10 I have a 32 inch inseam. A 55 fits me and should fit you as well. The length of the top tube is also a little shorter on a 55 opposed to a 57. This brings the bars back a little closer reducing the reach.


Yeah, you're right on the 55 being my size. There are none to be found near me and the killer deal is, unfortunately, on an in-stock 57. Thanks for the advice - this is a good forum.


----------



## Chazmore (Apr 17, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I am 5'11" legs a shorter than body.
> 
> I was on a 55cm 928L, I needed a 120mm stem and a 32mm seatback seat post to make it fit. I allways felt the bike was small and that the bars were low for my liking, it had enough spacers though, I'd have to flip up the stem to make it fit right ( which I don't like ).
> 
> ...


Very nice looking rides.


----------

